# Painting your yak



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm just curious about painting polyetheline 'yaks. Frankly, I'm kind of surprised I've never seen one painted up; heck, we customise just about everything else afterall. So, is there a reason, like the paint would cause the yak to crumble away or something?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

After trying to spot black drum and spades at the island this year, I think I am going to paint the deck of my eye bleeding hi vis yellow Prowler 13.... maybe sea green like Kevin does his boats 

It'll be a winter project, Krylon makes a plastics paint that should do the job.

http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion_for_plastic/
I'm thinkin' some racing stripes and flames as well


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow! A Krylon Burgandy would be a classic.
Yaks are made with polypropelen would that hold paint? 
Think I would check with the manufacturer first.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

paint it red it'll go faster     


ive seen boats paint squid on the bottom, i think im gona paint a seal on the bottom of mine 


Jesse


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> paint it red it'll go faster
> 
> 
> ive seen boats paint squid on the bottom, i think im gona paint a seal on the bottom of mine
> ...


lol, Thats great. I have seen those ballyhoo stickers that people put on the bottom of offshore boats, it looks pretty cool from underneath.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

theres boats in the OI, and MHC tuna fleat, and captains that swear by squid on the bottom, hearin fish thud the hull, etc


seal would be sweet on a yak, you'd get one BIG bite


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> paint it red it'll go faster
> 
> ive seen boats paint squid on the bottom, i think im gona paint a seal on the bottom of mine
> 
> Jesse


Yep, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

can't fish today said:


> Yep, sounds like a good idea.


hahah airshot!!



Jesse


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> paint it red it'll go faster
> 
> 
> ive seen boats paint squid on the bottom, i think im gona paint a seal on the bottom of mine
> ...


Heh, after reading about the Aussie woman who was knocked off her yak by an 8' great white, and then had to fight it off....well, the LAST thing I want my yak to look like is a giant seal!


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

these are the best shots on my site of my boats and the paint jobs. i use two cans of the krylon on each.

































































i do it to dull down the brightness like fighter pilots did. but the rest of the boat is bright so boaters can see me, i just dont have to see it.


----------

